# widget toujours visible!



## Anonyme (25 Août 2005)

salut (tout est dans le titre encore une fois)

y a t il moyen de laisser un widget sur le bureau!
autre chose, j'ai mis quatre horloge widget. J'en ai trois dont le cadran est noir! mais celle pour new york est blanche!Pourquoi? ( ce n'est certes pas très grave mais bon! simple question!)


----------



## etudiant69 (25 Août 2005)

Tomy(c'est bien trouvé) a dit:
			
		

> salut (tout est dans le titre encore une fois)
> 
> y a t il moyen de laisser un widget sur le bureau!
> autre chose, j'ai mis quatre horloge widget. J'en ai trois dont le cadran est noir! mais celle pour new york est blanche!Pourquoi? ( ce n'est certes pas très grave mais bon! simple question!)


Il fait jour à New York et nuit chez les autres   

Pour le reste, utilises Amnesty


----------



## Tangi (25 Août 2005)

Deux solutions :

Soit tu actives DashBoard, tu cliques sur le "plus" en bas à gauche, tu glisses un des widgets sur le Bureau et, avant de relacher le clic de ta souris tu appuies sur f12... De cette façon tu peux garder un widget sur le Bureau...

Si par contre tu veux en garder plusieurs sur le Bureau il te faudra Amnesty, avec un lien c'est encore mieux ...

...


----------



## daffyb (25 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Il fait jour à New York et nuit chez les autres
> 
> Pour le reste, utilises Amnesty


Comme dit au dessus, _it's not a bug, it's a feature _


----------



## boodou (25 Août 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Deux solutions :
> 
> Soit tu actives DashBoard, tu cliques sur le "plus" en bas à gauche, tu glisses un des widgets sur le Bureau et, avant de relacher le clic de ta souris tu appuies sur f12... De cette façon tu peux garder un widget sur le Bureau...
> 
> ...


Merci Tangui ! je souhaitais également conserver certains widgets sur le bureau , Amnesty permet enfin à Dashboard d'être le plagiat de Konfabulator


----------



## Tangi (25 Août 2005)

boodou a dit:
			
		

> Merci Tangui je souhaitais également conserver certains widgets sur le bureau, j'ai donc downloadé Amnesty. Problème : les widgets restent au premier plan contrairement à Konfabulator, donc dès que j'ouvre un soft pour bosser ou que j'ouvre internet, paf ! lles widgets sont par-dessus mes fenêtres !
> y-a-t-il une solution ? (Apple n'a pas assez bien chipé le concept de Konfabulator...)
> merci d'avance !


Cliques sur l'icone d'Amnesty dans la barre des menus, dans la liste déroulante tu vas dans "Disposition" et tu sélectionnes "Retourner les widgets à la disposition"... De cette façon ils restent sur les Bureau mais au second plan...

Voili, voilou...


----------



## Elievans (1 Septembre 2005)

20 dollars pour Amnesty, c'est du vol, y a pas une version gratuite ?


----------



## jpmiss (1 Septembre 2005)

Elievans a dit:
			
		

> 20 dollars pour Amnesty, c'est du vol, y a pas une version gratuite ?



Konfabulator


----------



## Elievans (1 Septembre 2005)

Alors, le problème, c'est que si j'installe Konfabulator en plus de Dashboard, j'ai peur que mon ibook se mette à ramer.

Quelqu'un peut me donner son avis à ce sujet ? Je n'ai qu'une barette de RAM à 256.


----------



## jpmiss (1 Septembre 2005)

Elievans a dit:
			
		

> Alors, le problème, c'est que si j'installe Konfabulator en plus de Dashboard, j'ai peur que mon ibook se mette à ramer.
> 
> Quelqu'un peut me donner son avis à ce sujet ? Je n'ai qu'une barette de RAM à 256.



256 c'est insuffisant de toutes façons.
En tous cas, grace a Onyx tu peux désactiver Dashboard et utiliser Konfabulator a la place. 
Je le trouve bien plus pratique avec ses différentes options d'affichage des widgets et en plus les widgets sont bien plus beaux et n'ont pas ce vilain aspect "playschool" hideux de ceux de Dashbord.


----------



## Elievans (2 Septembre 2005)

J'ai essayé plein de fois la manipulation avec la touche F12, et ça ne fonctionne pas. Je veux juste faire afficher l'horloge sur mon bureau.

Des suggestions (sans recourir à une application tierce) ?


----------



## chroukin (23 Décembre 2005)

Pour le coup sur le bureau, il faut que tu fasses glisser comme il a été dit plus haut mais que tu fasses glisser des Widgets de la barre horizontale d'en bas, pas des Widgets présents. Le mieux est de te montrer des captures :

Sur la première, j'ai fait glisser à partir de la barre horizontale en bas qui contient tous les widgets.

Sur la deuxième, j'ai laissé maintenu mon clic et j'ai appuyé sur F12 (Dashboard)

Sur la troisième, j'ai laché le clic et le widget s'installe avec son effet de vague autour

Voila


----------



## kman (2 Avril 2008)

Ca marche toujours sous léopard ?
J'y arrive pas... Mais j'ai changé mes raccourcis, c'est peut-être ça ?


----------



## ceslinstinct (4 Avril 2008)

Bonjour

Une version gratuite.

Avec AppleScript
Tu ouvre l'éditeur de script et tu fait un copier-coller de ce code.


```
-- Pour avoir plusieurs widgets Dashbohard sur le bureau
do shell script "defaults write com.apple.dashboard devmode Yes; killall Dock"
-- Pour rendre inactive la commande
do shell script "defaults write com.apple.dashboard devmode Yes; killall Dock"
-- Pour revenir a l'état original
do shell script "defaults delete com.apple.dashboard devmode; killall Dock"
```

Une seule commande à la fois (on ne sait jamais)  
Utilisation:

-- F12
-- Dashboard, ouvrir le widget si il ne l'est déjà.
-- Clic sur le widget, déplacer-le un peu et F12.
-- Il se trouve maintenant sur le bureau.

Recommencer l'opération pour les widgets suivants

*Défaut:* Les widgets Dashboard sont toujours en premier plan.

@+


----------



## Foguenne (15 Juin 2008)

ceslinstinct a dit:


> *Défaut:* Les widgets Dashboard sont toujours en premier plan.
> 
> @+



Merci pour l'info.
Y a-t-il moyen de les laisser en avant plan d'une présentation keynote ? (en mode lecture, en mode édition ça marche.)


----------



## ceslinstinct (15 Juin 2008)

Foguenne a dit:


> Merci pour l'info.
> Y a-t-il moyen de les laisser en avant plan d'une présentation keynote ? (en mode lecture, en mode édition ça marche.)


Bonsoir

Je m'aperçoit que pour quitter j'ai mis YES est c'est NO (vous avez corrigé).

Pour Keynote, jamais utilisé donc je ne peut répondre.

Quand j'ai besoin j'utilise ce code AppleScript en application qui date de 2005 et aucun problème avec Leopard.

```
try
		-- Lecture si Yes ou No pour le choix de la fenêtre à afficher
		set quoi to do shell script "defaults read com.apple.dashboard devmode"
	on error -- Si cette commande n'existe pas
		set quoi to "No" -- Va la créer
	end try
	
	if quoi is "No" then -- Permet de déplacer les widgets Dashboard sur le bureau
		do shell script "defaults write com.apple.dashboard devmode Yes; killall Dock"
		display dialog "Utilisation:" & return & return & ¬
			"1) F12" & return & ¬
			"2) Dashboard, ouvrir le widget si il ne l'est déjà." & return & ¬
			"3) Clic sur le widget, déplacer-le un peu et F12." & return & ¬
			"4) il se trouve maintenant sur le bureau." buttons "Quitter" default button 1
		
	else -- Ne plus avoir la possibilité d'afficher les widgets Dashboard sur le bureau
		do shell script "defaults write com.apple.dashboard devmode No; killall Dock"
	end if
```

Le display dialog n'est pas obligatoire (comme j'utilise pas tous les jours c'est pour dire à mon neurone ce qu'il faut faire)

Le Try c'est pour être sur que lors de la première utilisation il n'y est pas d'erreur (c'est pour ceux qui vont lire et ne connaissent pas AppleScript)   

@+


----------



## Foguenne (15 Juin 2008)

OK, pour laisser un widget en avant plan dans une présentation keynote, il suffit de cocher dans les préférence de keynote, onglet "diaporama": "Permettre l'utilisation de l'écran à Exposé, dashboard et autre."


----------



## ceslinstinct (15 Juin 2008)

Foguenne a dit:


> OK, pour laisser un widget en avant plan dans une présentation keynote, il suffit de cocher dans les préférence de keynote, onglet "diaporama": "Permettre l'utilisation de l'écran à Exposé, dashboard et autre."


Bonsoir

Je t'ai envoyé le code, et cela aurais été un manque de respect de ne pas te donner la version que j'utilise.

Je sais c'est de la m..... mais j'essais de donner mon idée tel que je la pense sur le script.

Cordialement

@+


----------



## Foguenne (16 Juin 2008)

ceslinstinct a dit:


> Bonsoir
> 
> Je t'ai envoyé le code, et cela aurais été un manque de respect de ne pas te donner la version que j'utilise.
> 
> ...



Oui, merci pour le code, ce n'est clairement pas de la merde. 
C'est grâce à lui que je peux mettre mes widgets sur mon bureau et donc devant ma présentation keynote. 

Merci beaucoup. de


----------



## cheb (2 Août 2008)

En tout cas c'est fini de cette manip sur Leopard (de faire glisser de la barre des tâches vers le bureau) ... p***** je reviens à Tiger, c'est bien plus sûr !

Et puis je ne parle même pas des icônes dans l'étiquette latérale) : ils sont fous chez Apple !!!! Ils auraient dû encore les diminuer ! Pu*** mais comment font les sexagénaires sur leurs macbook pro ? Vraiment bad .... car pas moyen de les agrandir ! Le COMBLE !


----------



## daffyb (2 Août 2008)

cheb a dit:


> (&#8230mais comment font les sexagénaires sur leurs macbook pro ? Vraiment bad .... car pas moyen de les agrandir ! Le COMBLE !



Ils mettent des lunettes !  c'est pas fini de se plaindre ? 60 balais et toujours pas content.
Passe la résolution de ton écran en 1024 x 640 et arrête de nous pomper l'air. On ne t'a pas forcé à installer Leopard, et MacOS 9 est mort depuis bien longtemps maintenant alors soit on évolue soit on reste avec une machine qui semblait te convenir à merveille


----------



## cheb (3 Août 2008)

du calme, merci


----------



## wedding-present (2 Avril 2009)

Bonjour =)

Mon problème est l'inverse: mon petit frère (cela ne peut être que lui >_>) a malencontreusement glissé un widget sur le bureau, et je ne sais pas comment l'enlever ... La petite croix qui permet de supprimer un widget n'apparait pas ...

Si vous avez une solution ... =) c'est assez embêtant qu'il reste tout le temps au 1er plan ...

Marchi =)


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2009)

As-tu activé le mode debug de Dashboard via Onyx ?
Si oui désactive le .

Et supprime ensuite le widget via le Dashboard.


----------



## cheb (2 Avril 2009)

wedding-present a dit:


> Bonjour =)
> 
> Mon problème est l'inverse: mon petit frère (cela ne peut être que lui >_>) a malencontreusement glissé un widget sur le bureau, et je ne sais pas comment l'enlever ... La petite croix qui permet de supprimer un widget n'apparait pas ...
> 
> ...



As tu essayé tout simplement la touche "dasboard" ? Pour revenir panneau des widgets ce qui te le réintroduis dans ce panneau là.


----------



## wedding-present (2 Avril 2009)

Corentin => Le mode debug, c'est le mode développeur c'est ca ? Je l'ai désactivé, et je n'ai toujours pas acces a ce widget via le dashboard ... 

Cheb => Oui j'ai essayé ... Mais le widget est inaccessible quand le dashboard est au 1er plan, comme le reste des applis quoi ...​


----------



## pierre-auvergne (2 Avril 2009)

Tu cliques sur le widget en maintenant enfoncé, puis tu appuies sur la touche de ton clavier qui correspond à Dashboard. Tu le fais ensuite glisser dedans.

A+


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2009)

Sinon tu peux aussi virer le .plist du widget dans le Preferences de ton dossier /Maison/Bibliothèque .


----------



## wedding-present (3 Avril 2009)

Pierre-auvergne=> Ca marche ! =D Merci beaucoup =)

Corentin => J'y ai pensé, mais j'avais quand même envie de le garder ce widget ^^'

Merci à vous tous pour vos réponses =)


----------



## juju87 (16 Février 2010)

Bonjour, je voudrais aussi que certains de mes widgets figurent sur mon bureau et non dans le dashboard. J'ai suivi les consignes ci dessus mais au moment ou je tape sur pom+F12, le dashbord disparait mais mon widget qui attend d'etre collé aussi. Qu'est ce que j'oublis de faire ?

PS: je suis sur un macbook pro snow leopard

Merci d'avance


----------



## cheb (16 Février 2010)

juju87 a dit:


> Bonjour, je voudrais aussi que certains de mes widgets figurent sur mon bureau et non dans le dashboard. J'ai suivi les consignes ci dessus mais au moment ou je tape sur pom+F12, le dashbord disparait mais mon widget qui attend d'etre collé aussi. Qu'est ce que j'oublis de faire ?
> 
> PS: je suis sur un macbook pro snow leopard
> 
> Merci d'avance



Une fois dans le dashboard, tu cliques (et reste cliqué sur ton widget), appuie sur la touche dasboard (F4 - ?) et ton widget apparaît sur ton bureau et n'y bouge plus, même si tu reviens dans le dashboard.

Pour le supprimer ? sur le widget, appuie sur la touche "ALT" et clique sur la croix apparaissant.

Bon je suis sur LEOPARD sans la neige, donc à voir !


----------



## juju87 (17 Février 2010)

Salut, je comprends pas, je n'arrive pas. 
Je suis sous Mac OS X 10.6.2
Je maintiens bien cliqué le widget et je tape sur F4 (dashboard), tous mes widgets se barrent sur les côtés (normal) mais mon widget cliqué aussi !!! 
Help !!


----------



## ceslinstinct (17 Février 2010)

juju87 a dit:


> Salut, je comprends pas, je n'arrive pas.
> Je suis sous Mac OS X 10.6.2
> Je maintiens bien cliqué le widget et je tape sur F4 (dashboard), tous mes widgets se barrent sur les côtés (normal) mais mon widget cliqué aussi !!!
> Help !!


Bonjour 

Tu as testé de donner l'ordre a dashboard de pouvoir placer les widgets sur le bureau?

Voir post 14.

Sans cet ordre, rien ne ce passe pour le placement sur le bureau.

@+


----------



## juju87 (17 Février 2010)

non, pour la bonne raison que avoir le widget toujours au 1er plan me gênerait beaucoup... je préfère encore le garder dans mon dashboard.
J'en viens à comprendre qu'il n'y a pas vraiment de solutions ? ... visiblement, sur une ancienne version de MAC OS, c'était possible...


----------



## ceslinstinct (17 Février 2010)

juju87 a dit:


> non, pour la bonne raison que avoir le widget toujours au 1er plan me gênerait beaucoup... je préfère encore le garder dans mon dashboard.
> J'en viens à comprendre qu'il n'y a pas vraiment de solutions ? ... visiblement, sur une ancienne version de MAC OS, c'était possible...


Quand un widget est sur le bureau, un clic sur la touche alt, déplacer le curseur et un clic sur le x et le widget disparaît.

@+


----------



## juju87 (17 Février 2010)

Oui, mais moi je voudrais qu'il soit toujours là (donc ne pas avoir à l'ouvrir, fermer...)( pas de alt+croix) Je le veux sur le bureau en arrière plan, comme les icônes du bureau quoi (ou comme les widgets sous windows) et certainement pas devant mes pages internet, mail... etc voyez vous ?
merci de votre aide.


----------



## jpmiss (17 Février 2010)

Yahoo Widget fait ça tres bien et sans prise de tête.
Il il n'ya aucune incompatibilité à l'utiliser en même temps que Dashboard.


----------



## dev974 (20 Mars 2010)

hello
j'avais les widgets de yahoo mais depuis quelques temps ils ne s'affichent plus
je pense que c'est une incompatibilité avec un nouveau gestionnaire de polices installé...  (et j'en ai besoin...)
j'ai essayé les manips du dashboard pour avoir l'heure en gros affiché sur mon bureau : rien n'y fait (ni script, ni touche enfoncé et glissement etc)
malgré les lunettes (je vois très bien l'heure dans la barre de menus) j'aimerai pouvoir voir l'heure de loin sur mon Mac (iMac 21" - OX 10.6.2)
help please
merci les pros


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Mars 2010)

Bonjour dev974,

*GeekTool* permet d'afficher l'heure sur le bureau, et bien d'autres choses encore... Pour apprivoiser la bête, il peut être utile de jeter un coup d'oeil *ICI*, ou *LÀ*, ou encore *LÀ*.


----------



## dev974 (21 Mars 2010)

Cratès a dit:


> Bonjour dev974,
> 
> *GeekTool* permet d'afficher l'heure sur le bureau, et bien d'autres choses encore... Pour apprivoiser la bête, il peut être utile de jeter un coup d'oeil *ICI*, ou *LÀ*, ou encore *LÀ*.


wouha ! ça semble...... compliqué 
bon ben j'ai plus qu'à mettre la main dans le camboui 
en tout cas merci Cratès : je ne connaissais pas du tout et les recherches "horloge" ou "widget" ne me donnaient pas Geek Tool
encore merci


----------

